# Umrüsten auf 64Bit



## Marco-P (12. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir überlegt von Windows XP 32Bit auf Windows 7 64Bit zu wechseln.

Ich habe folgende Hardware:

Motherboard:  
   CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2180, 2000 MHz (10 x 200)  
   Motherboard Name   Asus P5B Premium (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)  
   Motherboard Chipset  Intel Broadwater P965  
   System Memory[  3072 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)  
   DIMM1: Kingston 9905431-001.A02LF   1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)  
   DIMM2: Melco   1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)  
   DIMM3: Kingston 9905431-001.A02LF   1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)  
   DIMM4: Melco   1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)  
   BIOS Type AMI (02/22/08)

Ist es damit den Möglich oder besser gesagt ratsam, auf 64Bit umzusteigen?

MFG Marco


----------



## deepthroat (12. April 2010)

Marco-P hat gesagt.:


> Ist es damit den Möglich oder besser gesagt ratsam, auf 64Bit umzusteigen?


Warum willst du überhaupt umsteigen? Was erhoffst du dir denn dadurch?

Ok, hab gerade erst gesehen das du ein Upgrade machen willst. Siehe z.B. http://www.teltarif.de/windows-7-32-oder-64-bit-wechsel-versionen/news/36304.html  -- da kannst du dann entscheiden ob es 64Bit sein soll. \edit: und noch ein Link: http://www.windowsblog.at/post/2009/08/17/32-oder-64-Bit.aspx

Gruß


----------



## Marco-P (12. April 2010)

Ich möchte umsteigen um meinen Speicher auch voll nutzen zu können.


----------



## deepthroat (12. April 2010)

Marco-P hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte umsteigen um meinen Speicher auch voll nutzen zu können.


Mit PAE kannst du auch unter Windows XP den Speicher voll nutzen. Siehe http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/PAEdrv.mspx

Gruß


----------



## bofh1337 (12. April 2010)

Zur Zeit bringt dir der Umstieg von 32 auf 64 bit eher Ärger als Vorzüge, auch wenn es keinen Ärger mit fehlenden Treibern/Programme gibt, hast du nicht spürbar etwas davon.
Der einzige Vorteil liegt darin, das du mehr als 4 GB Ram nutzen kannst.


----------



## Marco-P (12. April 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Mit PAE kannst du auch unter Windows XP den Speicher voll nutzen. Siehe http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/PAEdrv.mspx
> 
> Gruß



Funktioniert das denn auch wirklich gut?


----------



## deepthroat (12. April 2010)

Marco-P hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert das denn auch wirklich gut?


Ich hatte noch keine Probleme.

Wenn es dir nur um das Ausnutzen deines 4GB Speichers geht, würde ich sagen der Umstieg lohnt sich nicht. Falls du nicht wirklich irgendein bestimmtes Programm im Sinn hast, welches 64Bit benötigt und dementsprechend mehr Speicher als 2GB Speicher nutzen kann. Dann wären allerdings deine 4GB Speicher auch schon fast wieder etwas wenig um damit anzufangen...

Zum Ausprobieren und wenn du viel Zeit hast, dein System neu aufzusetzen könntest du's natürlich probieren. (und wenn das notwendige Kleingeld da ist... )

Gruß


----------



## Marco-P (12. April 2010)

Ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.
Aber ich glaube ich lasse es ersteinmal so.

Ich nutze halt Photoshop usw. da braucht man manchmal schon etwas Speicher.

Aber na ja solange es noch geht. Lass ich es mal laufen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. April 2010)

Und um hier erstmal die Kernfrage zu beantworten: Ja deine Hardware ist 64Bit kompatibel.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle gleich nochmal bofh1337 widersprechen, da es inzwischen nicht mehr der Fall ist, dass Treiber für 64Bit Systeme nicht existieren oder schlechter sind als die 32Bit Treiber. Das war vor 5 Jahren noch der Fall mit XP hat sich aber stetig geändert und da die meisten modernen PCs mit dem Vista bzw Windows 7 Logo verkauft werden sind für diese Systeme vollständige Treiberpakete verfügbar, da dies eine Voraussetzung für das Logo ist.

Probleme können hierbei nur andere Geräte von kleineren Herstellern machen, die nicht soviel arbeit in das Schreiben ihrer Treiber wie etwa Intel in seine Chipsatztreiber stecken.

Und natürlich bietet 64Bit auch andere Vorteile, die sich je nach Anwendungsgebiet niederschlagen. D.h. Anwendungen die etwa wie Cinema 4D für 64Bit kompiliert wurden erfahren auch einen signifikanten Geschwindigkeitszuwachs. Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt ob Adobe 64Bit Binaries für seine Programme anbietet.


----------



## darkframe (13. April 2010)

Hi,


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt ob Adobe 64Bit Binaries für seine Programme anbietet.


zur Zeit gibt es nur Photoshop CS4 auch in 64bit.

Ab Erscheinen der CS5 (angekündigt für Mitte Mai) wird es Photoshop, AfterEffects und Premiere Pro als 64bit-Versionen geben (siehe z.B. hier). Merkwürdig finde ich, dass bei den Systemanforderungen steht: "64-Bit-Edition von Microsoft® Windows Vista® Home Premium, Business, Ultimate oder Enterprise mit Service Pack 1 (Service Pack 2 empfohlen) oder Windows® 7". Die 32bit-Versionen werden nicht erwähnt (siehe z.B. hier).

Edit:
Aha, wenn man "nur" ein 32bit-System hat, werden Premiere Pro CS*4* und AfterEffects CS*4* anstatt der CS5-Version installiert (siehe hier, etwas weiter unten bei Cons).


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2010)

Dann haben wir doch jetzt einen richtigen Grund für 64Bit: Anwendungen, die anders halt nicht laufen.

Das dürfte zumindestens für diejenigen Relevant sein, die CS5 beruflich nutzen oder vor haben umzusteigen.


----------



## Marco-P (13. April 2010)

Das ist doch genau das was ich wissen wollte,
Super Danke schön.

Wisst ihr mich interessiert es nicht ob ein Spiel da oder da besser lauft, ich will einfach nur ordentlich arbeiten und warum 64Bit nicht nutzen wenn man es doch hat.
Also ich werde wohl dann langsam aber sicher den Umstieg vornehmen.

MFG Marco


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2010)

Spiele profitieren i.d.R. nicht von 64Bit Systemen, da sie momentan noch nicht für diese optimiert werden. Aber das kommt sicher noch.

Der einzige Grund 64Bit wirklich nicht zu nutzen ist spezielle Hardware, die damit nicht funktioniert bzw. eben die Tatsache, dass es keinen Unterschied machen würde.


----------



## Marco-P (13. April 2010)

Ja das dachte ich mir schon,

das einzige wo ich mir sorgen machen das es nicht funktioniert ist ein scanner von HP aber da gibt es sicherlich ein kompatiblen Twain Treiber und das reicht mir. 
Was ganz wichtig ist und da weiß ich das wird unterstützt ist mein neues WECOM Bamboo Fun Tablett. Das profitiert zwar nicht von 64BIT aber von Windows 7.

Und das ist doch schonmal was.


----------

